# 3-3 near SLP



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Wind: 15-20+ mph ese
Water: sandy streaks mixes with green throughout xmas, bastrop, and sandy water in cold pass. 


Had not taken the boat out since the end of duck season due to weather. 

Decided to hit Xmas area with the old man despite the wind. 

Rough day in the 14 footer, but managed to catch trout everywhere but xmas. Not much size to them. 

Ended up with 1 keeper a pop, both from the guts in cold pass on 1/8oz lead heads with dark colored sand eels. 

Please remember to have courtesy at the boat launch and not leave your kayak in the middle of the launch while you sit in your truck, then ask do you want me to move my kayak. Common sense, not so common anymore. 

Beats mowing the yard. :texasflag


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

LOL, I'd a told him, nah, just leave it there so I can modify it for you.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

that's not enough room for your jon boat??


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Ethan Hunt said:


> that's not enough room for your jon boat??


No need to block the BOAT ramp with a kayak.

I understand if someone wants to launch/ load their kayak at the ramp. But leaving it sit there for 10+ minutes while you sit in your truck is just unnecessary.

Reminds me of the dbags that back their boat down the ramp and sit there for 15 minutes and load their boat while people who have their stuff ready wait to launch. They all belong in the same concentration camp, or Galveston Bay.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice! The top one is a fatty.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

You realize that's a two lane ramp?


----------



## Stevie_A (Feb 1, 2005)

It may be a two lane ramp, but it's difficult to back in two vehicles at the same time. No reason to leave a yak there.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

bayourat said:


> You realize that's a two lane ramp?


You obviously have never backed a boat down that ramp... It might be two boats wide, but the road isn't two trucks wide!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Mojo281 said:


> You obviously have never backed a boat down that ramp... It might be two boats wide, but the road isn't two trucks wide!


yep.. never.


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Where is this boat ramp located?


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

there's a beach at the end of that road to launch a kayak. but to each his own...


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

Bullitt4439 said:


> Beats mowing the yard. :texasflag


amen!


----------

